# Städte in Map von der Google Chart API markieren - wie?



## glhlg (30. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir wirklich unsicher, ob ich ins richtige Forum gepostet habe?!

Es geht um die Google Chart API.
Ich würde gerne eine Karte darstellen, auf der Deutschland und die Schweiz hervorgehoben sind.
Zusätzlich möchte ich ein paar Städte hervorheben, so wie es diesem Beispiel zu sehen ist:
Beispiel aus der Google Chart Dokumentation

Ich möchte auf einer Seite Standorte anzeigen lassen.
Meint ihr das macht auf diese Weise Sinn, oder soll ich das lieber in einem Grafikprogramm statisch machen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!
Gruß
Gerrit


----------

